

Fox’s 8-Day Delay on Hulu Triggers Piracy Surge - Garbage
https://torrentfreak.com/foxs-8-day-delay-on-hulu-triggers-piracy-surge-110822/

======
ajpatel
It was posted without the https yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2912938>

